

Killing the entrepreneurs - known
http://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2009/oct/08/killing-the-entrepreneurs//print/

======
stanleydrew
This article is generally a bunch of political crap. I don't know any actual
entrepreneurs who are talking about any of the things mentioned in the
article. Maybe it's my bias against the Washington Times though.

Still gets an upvote for submitting the printable version. I need to do this
more.

